
Ask HN: Do you find it productive to have an email folder categorization system? - kbottle
I was wondering if you find it productive to design folders and apply rules to each folder.
e.g. IF I receive an email from John &gt;&gt;&gt; THAN that email will go to John folder.
So the end-goal is to multiple folders based on your peers&#x27; names.
======
gregjor
No, because I can search my emails for sender, recipient, words in the
subject/body, etc. When I get an email that I think I may need to find later
but it doesn’t include relevant keywords (for example, the project or client
name) I forward it to myself with the keywords added. I haven’t used email
folders for a decade, I rely on searching. I use GMail.

Sometimes email messages have information that belongs somewhere else, like a
bug report or a task. I transfer those to the relevant system or document when
I receive them.

------
illuminated
I do find it useful if the separation is made by project or by such a topic
that cannot be found through search.

A folder for each sender is redundant, you can filter your mail and get the
same result.

Best is if you can apply the GTD methodology and sort the incoming email in
what needs immediate attention, what can wait a bit, etc... I use this with
work emails. For my private emails I have a topic based tagging/folder
technique.

------
mtmail
I have plenty of subfolders in my IMAP account and use them all the time. But
they're an archive for me. New email automatically going in there will never
be discovered.

